# My medium Collection



## tuuli (Apr 18, 2007)

Images are klickable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyeshadows:*







*Pigments:*




*Liner:*







*MSF/Beautypowder/Blush:*







*Lipglass:*




*Brushes:*




*all in one* 




Brush Clutch is not shown.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 19, 2007)

lovely collection


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 20, 2007)

oooh that is too cute in the circular holder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great collection


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice collection, and yes that round holder is cute!


----------



## tuuli (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The tray is part of an etagere which is to large.
I use the etagere for random makeup storage.


----------



## Blush (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice collection ¡¡¡


----------



## dheedhee (Apr 22, 2007)

nice collection..


----------



## mac-cakes (Apr 23, 2007)

Super great collect and love your storage idea


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

love it =) nice blusher colours


----------



## eowyn797 (May 15, 2007)

i love your storage system and your pictures are so nicely laid out and artistic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could we get labels of what's what, perhaps?


----------



## captodometer (May 15, 2007)

There's nothing "medium" about that eyeshadow collection, LOL. Great stash


----------



## TIERAsta (May 16, 2007)

DITTO!!  your storage is ADORABLE!!


----------



## tuuli (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_i love your storage system and your pictures are so nicely laid out and artistic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could we get labels of what's what, perhaps?_

 
Of course, I'll have an update of my stash this weekend and post it.


----------



## Hilly (May 26, 2007)

i like your display!


----------



## tuuli (May 26, 2007)

I'm not able to post all of the shadows in the right order. But I have a list of all at posting date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eye Shadow:
Print, Trax, Nehru, Idol Eyes, Femme Noir,
Mink Pink, Filament, Knight Divine, Sketch, Smut, Suspicion, White Frost, Shroom, Pink Venus, Club, Contrast, Pompous Blue, Cranberry, Humid, Swish,
Sushi Flower, Carbon, Swan Lake, Embark, Passionate, Wait Till Dark, Nocturnelle,
Sweet Lust, Moth Brown, Plumage, Quarry,
Beauty Marked, Shale, Black Tied, Pink Freeze, Twinks

Palettes: 
Warm Eyes Holiday 06
Cool Eyes Holiday 06
Untamed Take Wing Quad
Mineralize Duo Eyeshadow A-Muse Persona/Screen Vinyl 

Pigments in correct order:
Pink Opal, Fairy Lite, Aire de Blu, Softwash Grey, Entremauve, Accent Red, Silver Fog, Subtle, Dark Soul 

Liner:
Fluidline Black Track, Nightfish, Macroviolet, Mix of BB Gel Eyeliner  Black Ink&Macroviolet
Powerpoint Eyepencil Engraved x3
Buried Treasure, Technakhol Graph Black

Shimmers:
MSF Porcelain Pink
Beautypowder Pearl Blossom, MSF Lightscapade

Cheek:
Breath Of Plum, Dollymix, Hushabye

Lipglass:
Scent Me x2, Pas de Deux, Oyster Girl, Plushglass Ample Pink

Brushes:
Face & Lips
134
187 SE
190 SE
168 SE
194 SE
316 SE

Eyes
259
2x 239 R+SE
2x 275 R+SE
219 SE
212 SE
209 SE
211 R
217 SE
252 SE

____________________________

New Arrivals:
E/S
Fertile, Seedy Pearl, Silver Ring
Dove Feather, Twinks, Moonflower
Graphito Paint
Fluidline Lithograph
_____________________

Pandamonium Quad
E/S Steamy, Deep Truth, 15 Pan Palette
At least I've got more makeup (Non Mac) wich I will post in future.


----------



## midgetfury74 (May 26, 2007)

oh i really like the storage trays, that is too cute


----------



## coachkitten (May 27, 2007)

Nice collection!  I love the way you have it organized!


----------



## tuuli (Jun 5, 2007)

First finished Palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









second






third


----------



## tuuli (Mar 10, 2008)

It has grown.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And moved into Office-Storage Boxes with drawers.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW!!!  Your collection has grown so much!!  It is beyong fabulous!!  I just want to reach out and touch it!  lol    Thank you for sharing!!


----------

